# Invaders from Space



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all:

It's been pointed out at the top of the page that I have not posted anything for a while, so i'll throw out a couple of photos of dio's I've done...Seems I'm stuck on one theme

Enjoy,
Rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! Are the ships kits, or did you scratchbuild them?

Sean


----------



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

They are all kits. The War of the Worlds models are old ones from Lunar Models, although I had to do some work on the legs of the silver one to make it stand. The Invaders tv ufo model is from Monogram, with lighting from Vodoo.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Nice work!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Some real nice modeling there Rick, good composition I've bought several of those Invader UFOs back when the show was still on TV, I've been thinking about building a Diorama with those UFOs and the new UFOs just out, as for the Martian machines I still like the design from the Classics Illustrated comic book, I bought one back in the 70's but now it's not available, thanks for sharing the photos. Karl


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work
did the alien in the WOTW dio come with the kit?


----------



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes it did


----------

